# Christian Heritage Center



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been amazed to find an incredible Christian historical resource not far from where I live. The Christian Heritage Center of Staunton, Virginia runs the Museum of Christian History and Library (which is moving to Fisherville, VA) and Pastwords.net which comprise a collection of fascinating works which includes some Reformed works that I have not seen anywhere else. Use with discernment but this is definitely an amazing resource! 


[Edited on 8-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out this library inventory! I plan to visit later this month, d.v.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow!!! Where is the drooling smiley? I wonder if they would let a person take in a book scanner... There is an amazing amount of material here that would be considered public domain.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm looking into that very possibility....


----------



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I'm looking into that very possibility....



In case you missed my link earlier: http://www.plustek.com/products/book.htm

I can't recommend this scanner highly enough!!!

For what it's worth, I've been emailing back-n-forth with Gary North about this very thing. He bought one and now check out his latest newsletter:



> POSTING OLD BOOKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

Very interesting....thanks, Chris!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2005)

Andrew it has some of the Historical reference stuff that David Gay spoke about. I am growing more and more convinced he is wrong though.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2005)

I visited the Christian Heritage Center today. They have 24,000+ volumes. Their rare book room is like a gold mine. I am in awe. How very little I know...

Ecc. 12.12-13


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2006)

Here is a picture of the 1665 Chair of Protest (a symbolic protest against the 1665 Five Mile Act), which is housed at the Museum of Christian History:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

*bump*


----------

